# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess my ethnicity + classify

## Canadianguy150

153559023_515094323220457_1394190343948996672_n(2)(2)(1)(2)(1).jpg
From my side profile, can you classify me? or guess my ethnicity?

----------


## Mordred

French or Italian. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

Have to see you full face.

----------


## New Englander

French with 1/8th Black or something

----------


## Canadianguy150

Im french, with black ancestry

----------


## Canadianguy150

My DNA ancestry results from myHeritage shows: 
46% North and west European (France, Germany I guess)
13% Iberian
12% Scandinavian
10% Irish, Scottish, Welsh
5% English
14% Nigerian

----------


## MOESAN

> French with 1/8th Black or something


I DON'T see ANYTHING on this pic who evocates 'negroid' input, even after having read by himself he has 12% so called Nigerian ancestry!
I thought rather in a dominantly NW dark haired European; if Italian, rather North, but not convinced by this last choice spite not impossible (what is impossible in types: only a few cases).

----------


## Mordred

> My DNA ancestry results from myHeritage shows: 
> 46% North and west European (France, Germany I guess)
> 13% Iberian
> 12% Scandinavian
> 10% Irish, Scottish, Welsh
> 5% English
> 14% Nigerian


Thanks. I was pretty close then. Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## New Englander

I'm just better at picking stuff out than you. More often than not I'm right regarding these topics. Iv seen enough Dominicans in my area to be able to pic things out. It was a combo of face shape/ forehead and hair/ brows. He don't have "negroid" traits, but I see what a mixed person looks like and he has those traits.

----------


## Canadianguy150

How did you guess I was mixed? Im very impressed, most people think Im arab or somthing
Is my skull more caucasoid or negroid? 
For information, Ive got my dark hair and hair texture from my black side, my eye color too.
Is my forehead more negroid?

----------


## New Englander

Is Green closer to Blue or Yellow?

----------


## Canadianguy150

You classified me as being french with 1/8th negroid...
If we assume blue is analogous to negroid, and yellow to "caucasian" or white
I'd be closer to being yellow, with a shade of green, a color which is intricate enough to be able to distinguish the components
You know, that's the whole principle of analyzing and classifying a face...
Explain your original thought process, and say what made you think I was mostly french, with minor negroid DNA...
You could've classified me as an arab, as far as I know, since I have a similar skin tone and hair texture...
I would find it interesting to be able to attribute my facial features to different ancestral origins

----------


## Canadianguy150

Btw Can I pass in East Asia or as a native american?
People sometimes say I look latino/mexican

----------


## MOESAN

> How did you guess I was mixed? Im very impressed, most people think Im arab or somthing
> Is my skull more caucasoid or negroid? 
> For information, Ive got my dark hair and hair texture from my black side, my eye color too.
> Is my forehead more negroid?


ON the unique pic I see here, we cannot say too much thing. Your skull is not very visible. Your profile doesn't evocate any negroid "blood", not even typical Arab; maybe with other pics and other angles I could say more? Your hair texture is not evident on this pic, and black hair occurs among true Eurasians, western ones too.

----------


## MOESAN

> I'm just better at picking stuff out than you. More often than not I'm right regarding these topics. Iv seen enough Dominicans in my area to be able to pic things out. It was a combo of face shape/ forehead and hair/ brows. He don't have "negroid" traits, but I see what a mixed person looks like and he has those traits.


On this picture, I doubt of your judgement. I would say there are A LOT of supposed "white" European with SSA DNA according to you

----------


## foc

> ON the unique pic I see here, we cannot say too much thing. Your skull is not very visible. Your profile doesn't evocate any negroid "blood", not even typical Arab; maybe with other pics and other angles I could say more? Your hair texture is not evident on this pic, and black hair occurs among true Eurasians, western ones too.


I think so too. It can be from anywhere, especially European.

----------


## Angela

They're just t-rolling, Moesan. From that profile he could be pure Irish with curly black hair. I've known more than a few.

----------


## MOESAN

> aaaahaha Bro! youtu.be/pLoel5EKT34


I don't know the reality for this man. If he has 14% of (true) SSA origin (some Americans think Arabs are "Blacks" and evey African drop of blood is shame!) he has nothing on his visible phenotype which evocates it. The proof that a little % of "foreign" autosomes can stay hidden. It occurs in families where this little % is seen on some children and NOT on their brothers/sisters.
There is no smoke without fir, but there is fire without smoke!

----------


## Pax Augusta

> We do not have such concerns here in Romania. If I see two good... girls, a Romanian and a black woman on the street, I would turn to the black woman.



There in Romania and why do you have the Austrian flag?

----------


## Rico33

Picture can't be opened.

----------


## Rico33

No picture

----------


## foc

> There in Romania and why do you have the Austrian flag?


 That's right. I chose at random, because there are heavy people around here who don't like those from the Balkans. Although we are in the age of globalization. ;)

----------


## Angela

:Useless: Obviously, by these standards Brian May of "Queen" must have SSA ancestry. Or perhaps he's part Levantine because of his nose???  :Innocent: 



It's always tickled me that in addition to being one of the best rock musicians ever, he's an astrophysicist with published papers. :Smile: 

Thomas Jefferson had numerous children with his mulatto (or quadroon) slave Sally Hemmings. Some of his children looked so white that they left as young people and passed into white society right away (William and Harriet), and their descendants are lost to history. Others stayed in the black community, and some passed later.(descendants of Madison and Eston)

This is the truncated family tree:


Eston married another free woman of color, also presumably "white" looking, moved to Ohio, and the family "passed" as white.

This is Eston's son John Wayles Jefferson, Thomas Jefferson's grandson, so, either one-eighth or one sixteenth black.

No one had a clue.

----------


## MOESAN

> Obviously, by these standards Brian May of "Queen" must have SSA ancestry. Or perhaps he's part Levantine because of his nose???


IMO his nose is by no way Levantine, at first sight: rather the expression of European diverse inputs.

----------


## italouruguayan

> I don't know the reality for this man. If he has 14% of (true) SSA origin (some Americans think Arabs are "Blacks" and evey African drop of blood is shame!) he has nothing on his visible phenotype which evocates it. The proof that a little % of "foreign" autosomes can stay hidden. It occurs in families where this little % is seen on some children and NOT on their brothers/sisters.
> There is no smoke without fir, but there is fire without smoke!



It seems that the "one drop rule" still exists ... :Confused:

----------


## Canadianguy150

To be honest Ive always been proud of my african ancestry, I don't care about racists. If they want to use the one drop rule on people like me, I really don't care lol being black for me is not an insult, I like it

----------


## Angela

It shouldn't. I have serious qualms when an American who looks white, was raised white in a white community, suddenly becomes "black" upon discovering he or she is 1/8 or 1/16 SSA, or whatever, whether it's other people applying the label or the person him or herself. It's inauthentic, imo.

Halle Berry is a big offender in this way. She is always embroiled in battles with her ex and the media because she wants her daughter to always be referred to as "black". Well, she isn't; she's a child of mixed ancestry at the most, and that's the end of it. You have to label your own child now because of your politics?


When are we ever going to just be people with various strands of ancestry?

----------


## New Englander

No Angela, I just dont want this poor kid obsessing over every aspect of his looks. He does not need to pick him self apart like that its not healthy. I classified him as such because thats just the vibe I get. I live in a very Caribbean community, and he just gave me the same vibe. Being of lighter skin, I guessed him as less than a quarter, but it turns out Im RIGHT, to the point of exactly 1/8th. 

When I use that Green, Yellow, Blue comparison, it just means I cant say what features are what, but he gives me a vibe of being mixed. He just takes it wayyyy to literally, and again, tried to over analyze and pick him self apart. 

I used to do the same thing with myself, but I finally said I just look like ME, and now Im happy with that.

----------


## Canadianguy150

Thanks, I appreciate your concern. I just dont know if I should tell people Im mixed race because when I do, they dont believe me and they think Im trying to act cool. In their minds, only people with dark skin can be mixed race but they just can't understand people like me

----------


## Canadianguy150

Angela, yeah I agree that when mixed people say theyre "black" It just doesnt make sense lol. I don't consider myself "black" obviously, but I just said that I wouldnt care if people applied the 1 drop rule on me, because for me being black is not something bad...So if people want to believe Im black, then I dont care. 
When you're 1/8th black, its very weird, I feel like people will not believe you when you say you're mixed race, and they wont accept you as white or black either

----------


## italouruguayan

> Angela, yeah I agree that when mixed people say theyre "black" It just doesnt make sense lol. I don't consider myself "black" obviously, but I just said that I wouldnt care if people applied the 1 drop rule on me, because for me being black is not something bad...So if people want to believe Im black, then I dont care. 
> When you're 1/8th black, its very weird, I feel like people will not believe you when you say you're mixed race, and they wont accept you as white or black either


The "one drop rule" was clearly a method of domination, totally out of logic. If you mix half a liter of white paint with half a liter of black paint, the resulting liter of paint is neither black nor white, it is gray. If you take half a liter of that mixture, and mix it with another half liter of white paint, you will get a lighter gray. And if you continue doing this type of mixture, you will finally get a liter of white paint, which, if you do a chemical analysis, possibly you can find components of the original black paint. I know that genetics is not as linear as this, but it is something similar to what has happened with humanity, all the time ...

----------


## Duarte

> The "one drop rule" was clearly a method of domination, totally out of logic. If you mix half a liter of white paint with half a liter of black paint, the resulting liter of paint is neither black nor white, it is gray. If you take half a liter of that mixture, and mix it with another half liter of white paint, you will get a lighter gray. And if you continue doing this type of mixture, you will finally get a liter of white paint, which, if you do a chemical analysis, possibly you can find components of the original black paint. I know that genetics is not as linear as this, but it is something similar to what has happened with humanity, all the time ...


*Why ‘The Queen’s Gambit’ actress was described as a ‘woman of color’*

March 7, 2021

Anya Taylor-Joy’s classification by the magazine ‘Variety’ caused controversy.
In the past few months, she has obsessed many with her movements on the chessboard.
The public aroused great curiosity in learning this complex game, and this was reflected in the increase in the sale of boards and the number of people who signed up for chess classes.
We’re talking about Anya Taylor-Joy, the 24-year-old actress who just won a Golden Globe for her portrayal of chess player Beth Harmon in the hit Netflix series _The Queen’s Gambit_.
As a result of this victory, several articles were written about Taylor-Joy, but there was one in particular that caused controversy.
Published on February 28 in the American magazine _Variety_, a text described the young actress as a “woman of color”.
“Argentine Taylor Joy is the first woman of color to win this category since Queen Latifah in 2008 and only the fifth woman of color to win since 1982,” the article said.
This description of the protagonist of _The Queen’s Gambit_ caused a huge uproar on social networks, to the point that the _Variety_ modified the article and clarified that Anya Taylor-Joy “identifies herself as a white Latina”.
So why do some in the United States consider Anya Taylor-Joy to be a “colored person”? What does this description mean?
*‘I come from many places’*

Anya Taylor-Joy was born in Miami, United States, but at a very young age she moved with her parents to Argentina, where she lived until she was six.
The young woman is the daughter of an Argentinian father with Scottish roots and a mother born in Zambia, whose ancestors are English and Spanish.
“I come from many places, but my quality and my attitude towards life come from Argentina. I really appreciate that part of my story. I feel very proud to come from Argentina,” said Taylor-Joy in perfect Spanish with an Argentine accent. in an interview last October.
The actress is proud of her varied roots and Argentine origin, which can confuse many Americans who do not consider someone of Latin origin to be considered white.
*Belonging to minorities*

The concept of a “person of color” is unique to the United States and may not have the same connotations in other parts of the world.
Whites started using it in the 18th and 19th centuries to refer to people of black or mixed race, and it was only in the late 20th century that African Americans and members of other minorities themselves appropriated the term, using it to describe themselves. affirm as a group.
“The category itself is a way of identifying a community of individuals. It may seem artificial, but what makes ‘a person of color’ in the United States is that it belongs to a racial or ethnic minority,” explains Efrén Pérez, a professor at University of California at Los Angeles (UCLA).
“With regard to this actress, it is clear that her appearance is more European than that of other Latinos, who may be of Mexican or Puerto Rican origin, for example. She does not look like this pattern,” he says.
The truth is that the category “colored person” is not only related to a person’s physical characteristics, but also to his ethnic origin and the way the person sees himself.
As for ethnic origin, it is common in the United States for those who come from Latin America or Spain to be classified as a “colored person” for speaking Spanish, regardless of whether their ancestors are of European origin.
It was probably what happened in the case of Anya Taylor-Joy, that the _Variety_ considered “woman of color” because of its Argentine roots.
Efrén Pérez also explains that many members of the minority in the United States call themselves “people of color”.
“It is basically a psychological category, something that has formed over time. People who came from Mexico, Argentina or Cuba to the United States were forged here as Latinos or as Hispanics. These categories did not exist before. And that is very similar to the issue of ‘people of color’ “, says Pérez, who is of Mexican origin.
“I identify myself as a person of color from the experience I had as someone of Mexican roots in the United States, because I was treated as a minority, as someone who is outside the force majeure”, he acknowledges.
“The evidence we see is that the concept includes African-Americans, Latinos, Asians and also people from other minorities who are not Anglo-Saxons, such as Native Americans and Muslims,” ​​says Pérez.
Although on the outside it may seem strange to be described as a “colored person”, Pérez explains that, for many in the United States, this gives a sense of belonging that can lead to well-being.
“At a psychological level, we like to belong to certain groups or categories to increase our self-esteem. It is an instrument that helps us to feel good. Often our self-esteem increases because we belong to groups to which others cannot belong,” he says.
*Modern origin*

The African American community began to use the terms “people of color” and “people of color” more frequently in the late 1970s and early 1980s.
But before, there was talk of the idea it represented.
This was reflected by Martin Luther King Jr. in his famous “I Have a Dream” speech in Washington in 1963 when referring to “citizens of color”.
“Today it is obvious that the United States has failed to comply with this promissory note with regard to its ‘citizens of color’. Instead of honoring this sacred obligation, the United States has given blacks a bad check, a check that has been returned marked as ‘insufficient fund’ “.
This category, given the demographic growth of other communities, has been expanded to include more groups, emphasizing similarities and setting aside differences.
“You can be more persuasive if you say, ‘People of color suffer from this discrimination’ and not only refer to African Americans, but to Latinos, Asians, etc. This is more shocking,” says Pérez.
When asked whether the United States should abandon the classification of people by race or ethnicity as a way to end discrimination, the political scientist says that “eliminating the categories will only give the groups another name”.
“Ignoring the identities, interests and aspirations of various racial or ethnic groups affects those people who may end up feeling isolated,” he concludes.
In any case, the use of the concept of “colored person” or “colored people” is not without controversy and there are those who defend its suspension due to its racial connotations.

Original in Portuguese:
https://g1.globo.com/pop-arte/notici...r-de-cor.ghtml

----------


## italouruguayan

Duarte, you have read my mind ...
Thinking about what has been said in this thread, I had thought about the case of this actress. It's all very crazy ...
Some time ago, I read a note from a BBC journalist, a Catalan, who for work reasons had to move from London to Los Angeles. And he was surprised, after filling out all the bureaucratic forms, that he had been described as "colored" for coming from Spain. Worse still ... he asked an English colleague what he thought of that, and he replied that he was fine with it. The journalist wrote an article titled: "How I stopped being white when I came to the USA" .....

----------


## italouruguayan

Color actress Anya Taylor- Joy...Attachment 12605

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## italouruguayan

Colored actor Viggo Mortensen, also born in the USA and raised in Argentina, speaking in perfect "Argentinian"

https://youtu.be/UcR99b4BzbM

----------


## real expert

> It shouldn't. I have serious qualms when an American who looks white, was raised white in a white community, suddenly becomes "black" upon discovering he or she is 1/8 or 1/16 SSA, or whatever, whether it's other people applying the label or the person him or herself. It's inauthentic, imo.
> 
> Halle Berry is a big offender in this way. She is always embroiled in battles with her ex and the media because she wants her daughter to always be referred to as "black". Well, she isn't; she's a child of mixed ancestry at the most, and that's the end of it. You have to label your own child now because of your politics?......
> 
> 
> When are we ever going to just be people with various strands of ancestry?


Not only Halle Berry believes in the one drop rule. Afro-Americans in general love 
to apply the one drop rule. Therefore, they have no problem to call anyone with a minor or allegedly African admixture as black. Besides, many people in the USA are saying that Alexander Hamilton was black because his mother was born in the Caribbean. 


The daughter of Michael Jackson, Paris is also referred as a woman of color by some black Americans.

----------


## real expert

> From my side profile, can you classify me? or guess my ethnicity?


Facial feature wise and from profile, your morphology is basically fully Caucasian, but your skin tone and hair texture indicate small SSA admixture. Anyway, you could pass for a North African, too. Besides, I've seen half Horners and half European who resemble you a lot. Anyway, with a bit lighter complexion, and with straighter hair you could pass for fully European. People with untrained eyes will think, that you are entirely Caucasian anyway.



This young man for instance, is German and quarter black American. And when going by pigmentation his lighter/fairer than some fully Caucasian people. That being said, his facial features show visible SSA admixture. 











So, this quarter Afro-American German man, has the hair and eye color of a German, but his physiognomy is too exotic, thus not German at all. In my opinion, you look more Caucasoid than he does. The thing is, that people are very superficial and classify people only based on pigmentation, but barely look at the morphology. In NatGeo they've showed twins of mixed origin one had the complexion of a biracial person and the other was pretty white, with light colored hair. And the Headlines was- two twins one white and one black. However, the so- called white twin looked not purely European in spite of her skin tone.

----------


## italouruguayan

The twins....Attachment 12608

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Ailchu

> Facial feature wise and from profile, your morphology is basically fully Caucasian, but your skin tone and hair texture indicate small SSA admixture.


his skin tone is extremely light even for caucasian standards. the only thing that could maybe indicate SSA ancestry is the hair but there are plenty of fully caucasian people with very curly hair.

----------


## Angela

> his skin tone is extremely light even for caucasian standards. the only thing that could maybe indicate SSA ancestry is the hair but there are plenty of fully caucasian people with very curly hair.


Completely agree. By those standards, as I said above, Keith Richards has SSA ancestry.

So does Tom Jones.



It's as if people have no concept of the variation in Europeans.

----------


## Pax Augusta

it is an old catchphrase of the hard-core Nordicists that curly hair is present in Europeans thanks to SSA.

----------


## Angela

^^Then, they're even dumber than I thought they were, and that would take a lot.

----------


## real expert

> it is an old catchphrase of the hard-core Nordicists that curly hair is present in Europeans thanks to SSA.


Not only Nordicists, but Afro- centrists think that curly hair is per se and by default a sign, result of SSA admixture. Nordicists and Afro-centrists are wrong, as usually. As we all know here, Caucasian hair texture ranges from straight, wavy to curly. However, Caucasian curly hair is rather loose and not so tight curly. So, of course naturally curly hair is not necessarily caused by SSA genetic influence. That being said, in some cases Caucasian people display curly hair due to considerable SSA admixture. Besides, curly hair, is for instance, pretty common among redheads. My point is, that when classifying admixed or any people you have to look at the whole package, thus not go by certain traits only.

----------


## real expert

> his skin tone is extremely light even for caucasian standards. the only thing that could maybe indicate SSA ancestry is the hair but there are plenty of fully caucasian people with very curly hair.


Nah. His skin tone is not extremely light not even for Southern European standard. He would be considered swarthy even in Southern Europe and not particularly light among certain Berber Tribes in Algeria. The quarter black American man was even lighter than him.

----------


## real expert

> The twins....Attachment 12608
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app


Yep, I was talking about these two girls. The lighter one looks like a regular biracial child, she is just much lighter than her sister and many mixed people.

----------


## real expert

> Duarte, you have read my mind ...
> Thinking about what has been said in this thread, I had thought about the case of this actress. It's all very crazy ...
> Some time ago, I read a note from a BBC journalist, a Catalan, who for work reasons had to move from London to Los Angeles. And he was surprised, after filling out all the bureaucratic forms, that he had been described as "colored" for coming from Spain. Worse still ... he asked an English colleague what he thought of that, and he replied that he was fine with it. The journalist wrote an article titled: "How I stopped being white when I came to the USA" .....


Believe it or not, many US- Americans don't even know that Spain exists and would never find it on a map. I talked with Americans who visited Germany some years ago, and they told me about how diverse the US has become and that whites, blacks and Spanish people live together, etc. The thing is, that "Spanish" in the US is equated with Latinos, Hispanics. Thus, mostly with Mexicans, Puerto Ricans or sometimes Cubans. By the way, this is a fully European looking Mexican actor with light hair and eyes. The Americans couldn't believe that he was "Spanish". He taught 
Degeneres some Spanish words.

----------


## Ailchu

> Not only Nordicists, but Afro- centrists think that curly hair is per se and by default a sign, result of SSA admixture. Nordicists and Afro-centrists are wrong, as usually. As we all know here, Caucasian hair texture ranges from straight, wavy to curly. However, Caucasian curly hair is rather loose and not so tight curly. So, of course naturally curly hair is not necessarily caused by SSA genetic influence. That being said, in some cases Caucasian people display curly hair due to considerable SSA admixture. Besides, curly hair, is for instance, pretty common among redheads. My point is, that when classifying admixed or any people you have to look at the whole package, thus not go by certain traits only.


who cares about afro-centrists. i see more people saying that the ancient egyptians were closest to europeans genetically and when you ask for a source they give always the same missunderstood sentence from the same paper. or those who talk about egyptian mummies having red hair, so they must have been europeans. 

caucasian curly hair isn't always loose. it can be quite strong too. for me it is hard to say if OP's hair falls out of the caucasian range.





> Nah. His skin tone is not extremely light not even for Southern European standard. He would be considered swarthy even in Southern Europe and not particularly light among certain Berber Tribes in Algeria. The quarter black American man was even lighter than him.


that's simply not true sry. that skin tone is common even around here. and as soon as people tan they are darker than that, so you can't say that there is SSA influence anyway.

----------


## Canadianguy150

I agree with what was said abt my skin tone and hair: It comes from my SSA admixture. My siblings have lighter eyes, hair and skin, it just happens that I took more SSA influence than my siblings.
Im the darkest of all and I tan quite easily. although my skin can look more pale than this if I stay inside for some time. My hair texture, as I feel, is not common in white people. Ive never seen white people with my hair texture or skin tone, and Its true that Id be seen as dark even in southern euro tbh...When I visited spain, I noticed most people had lighter skin than me

----------


## Canadianguy150

How would you classify my skull? Using words like atlantid or congoloid, etc
I dont really want to show my front to stay anonymous, I know people who browse this forum and I dont want them to recognize me

But basically, my face has an average width but maybe on the narrow side, because Im more of an ectomorph.
My height is 6'1.5

----------


## Salento

You have to shave your head to get a decent answer.

----------


## Canadianguy150

lol i wont shave my head for that tbh too much work

----------


## MOESAN

> I think we have such specimens from there ... here. like angela and jovialis.


??? What is hidden back your post here? I don"t understand too much?

----------


## italouruguayan

In the same National Geographic magazine where the twins appear, 6 unrelated people are shown who underwent the Genographic Project test, and obteined similar results: 32% Northern Europe, 28% Southern Europe, 21% Sub Saharan Africa, and 14% Southwest Asia/ Northern Africa. Attachment 12610Attachment 12611

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Rico33

Links don't work.


EDIT; they suddenly do  :Confused:

----------

